# Honda HRX217 Clutch Cable



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I have A Honda HRX217 with a broken clutch cable. Can anyone tell me how to get the cable off the clutch lever? I have the new cable and it has a long slotted end that attaches to the clutch lever. Problem is I cannot get my hand in the housing tp remove the old cable (or put on the new one). I have removed every bolt I can find and cannot remove the plastic housings under the deck. It appears to be one molded housing. The only thing I can see to do is remove the engine so I can reach into the trans housing from the top side. Surely Honda wouldn't design a mower to be this difficult to replace a clutch cable? Thanks for any help or advise.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have only ever done one, and it's been awhile. I did not take the engine off, as I recall the mulching door was the pain to remove to gain access to the transmission. I can't find an IPL on this unit or maybe I could give you more info.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 Year. I could not find a way to remove the mulching door (has a solid rod from the control handle) 4 bolts had the e engine off. It was still a pain to get my hand in at just the right angle to hook the new cable on, however. Thanks for the help.


----------

